# An elderly cat moves in - any advice?



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I've been allowed to take my dad's cat, finally. She's 15, and a terror of a cat. I adore her. She was my cat as a teenager, and I have been trying to get her for 3 years. When dad wouldn't give her to me, I got a poodle (Annie).

I brought her to the vet on my way home. Dad hadn't taken her since 2017. I took her in 2019 when I babysat and she came to us with a UTI. She meowed the whole way to the vet as I crawled my way down twisty country roads- she gets very car sick. 

Apparently she was perfectly well behaved at the vet's (MY cat?). I am to give her pain meds for her 'severe arthritis' and clip her nails monthly (uh...?).

They clipped her nails (how?!), gave her vaccines, weighed her, gave her pain meds by oral syringe, and she slept the two hours drive home. I think the vet tech and vet must be cat whisperers. 

She is home, has eaten both wet and dry food, found her litter box and thoroughly stalked through every single room of the house. 

She now has a more ergonomic kitty litter pan. Her food is on the freezer, with a chair to help her jump up, and a blanket. I have a heated bed for her. 

She needs to lose weight, (she is over 14 lbs) and I want to put her on a higher quality food as she isn't as glossy as when she ate better food. 

Any more tips for keeping an older cat healthy? Suggestions for senior cat food? 

I really don't know enough about cats. 

(Annie and Trixie say : Omg you brought THAT cat HOME?)









(Cat, before appointment, telling me I am an awful cat abuser)


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She’s so cute! Is she solid black? I know for boy cats especially, it is important to make sure they’re getting enough water. We have a fountain because moving water is supposed to be tastier. 🤷‍♀️
I clip Johnny’s nails fairly often, but only his fronts, to protect the people and dogs he lives with from his finger knives! I can’t get him to cooperate for his back feet, and lately he is clicking on the hard floor so I might need to get the pros to help out there. For front feet, I just use sharp people nail clippers. Press the toes to expose the nails and take off the tips. I keep nail clippers in a drawer next to my recliner so that it is easy to quickly do a paw when he is relaxed on my lap.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My best advice is be careful about slowly, I mean slowly changing food over. Over weight cats run the risk of getting fatty liver disease if they stop eating and can die. Scary. A healthy cat can end up having liver issue if they don't eat for more than 3 days.
I have no advice in regards to food other than stay away from fish based foid, cats are obligate carnivores meat is most important, don't feed raw or home cook unless you know what you are doing, because cats absolutely need taurine and thiamine in their diet, commercial diets have these well balanced in.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I got Johnny to participate for a quick photo. 🤣 you can see it’s time to trim his nails again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't free feed, people feed cats way too much, big old Walter gets 1/4 cup dry 2x daily or a 1/2 cup in total the bag says 3/4 cup yup his prescription food.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

@Starla 

Yup, solid black! Her whiskers have gone white and I think she has 2-3 white hairs. She is looking more brown recently and I don't know if that's age or poor quality food, as I believe tyrosine deficiency can affect black coats (in cats and dogs).

She's a ferocious cat and always has been. I can pet her 2-3 strokes (and she enjoys those, leans in, and comes over and asks for the petting), then she hits/bites me, no warning. So I respect her boundaries and stop at 2. She enjoys being pet with my feet or my chin far longer. No lap sitting for her. She likes to be near her people, but not touching. She used to like me to pick her up, but I suspect it will be a few weeks before I can do that again, and absolutely no petting is allowed lol. She's such a weirdo. When I first moved out, if I called home, she would wind herself around the phone and rub it, and purr. 

Chances of me cutting her nails feels very tiny. I did at one point teach her up, off, come, shake, sit and down, so she is trainable... I guess I could try to desensitize her like a dog? She only remembers sit and come now.

@twyla

Good to know about the risks of not eating!!! And about fish based foods! Google says because of hyperthyroidism?

Thankfully she has always been good about eating new foods. If I bring a bag of 'better stuff' when I visit, even a new brand, she jumps up when I open it and has her nose in to help herself. She has a slight preference for pate over chunks in canned food, but that's about it. Weird cat. I will definitely slowly mix in the new food, but am not too worried about her accepting it.

Any tips for switching a cat from free feeding? I'd like her to eat meals like the dogs for my own sanity in trying to keep Annie out of the cat food, but figure i'll let her adjust to being here for a while first.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You just feed them twice a day, they get used to it, and it's bad for a cat to eat dog food because it lacks the taurine and thiamine, which their wild counterparts get from eating fresh kill.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

twyla said:


> You just feed them twice a day, they get used to it, and it's bad for a cat to eat dog food because it lacks the taurine and thiamine, which their wild counterparts get from eating fresh kill.


Don't worry, Annie will be happy to make sure that never ever has a chance of happening. All unattended dog food is seized and destroyed.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a pretty girl.

At 15 she’s elderly so she can develop health issues at any time. While she can jump up to the freezer now, when arthritis sets in or some other problem, that may be difficult. Plan ahead and figure out a safe lower level alternative. My last elderly Ragdoll spent most of her last year snoozing in a cat igloo bed on the ground and needed her food and water near her bed.

Give her plenty of escape spots to get away from the dog. They can be a book shelf, table or maybe keep a gate between rooms. My Ragdolls were almost as large as my minipoo adult. I had to get creative. The cats could crawl under a gate more easily than the dog, so I lifted the gate just high enough to separate them. After a couple of weeks Babykins and the Ragdolls learned to peacefully coexist.

Years ago I had a tpoo that developed pancreatitis from snacking on cat food. Don’t let Annie eat any. Don’t let the cat eat Annie’s food either.

Keep Annie tethered to you in the beginning to control and teach her proper cat behavior.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Both dogs have lived with this cat before for a month or two at a time when mom or I have cat sat, and have visited my dad's and interacted with the cat regularly and are suitably cowed by her (I take the dogs now and then to his house to run off leash on his acreage). 

This was Annie and the cat a few weeks ago. They are definitely NOT friends, but Annie knows not to bug her and the cat tolerates Annie's existence. 










Still plotting lower level ideas for cat food... Thinking maybe a gate with a cat door?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so happy she is with you now 😍. At 15, I might emphasize wet food for hydration. She may enjoy a soft brushing with a baby brush at times.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Happy to see her joining your family!

Did they run blood work on her? Common senior-geriatric cat problems include kidney disease, diabetes, and hyperthyroidism, so it's always good to get baseline. 

For food, probably not a bad idea to start her on a labeled senior diet by a good brand. We want high protein because, like Twyla said, she's an obligate carnivore, but also lower protein is better for the kidneys. It's a very delicate balance to hit. My personal favorites include Purina and Royal Canin, but there are many good ones out there. Some probiotics while switching wouldn't go amiss.

Things to have on your general radar for long-term health are appetite, water consumption, and urine output. Big changes in any of these necessitate a vet visit.

Also, LOL about clipping her nails. If you can, great! But definitely don't sweat it if you can't.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried an automatic portion controlled kibble dispenser when it became obvious my cat needed to go on a diet. My pudgy cat started throwing it across the room to break it open: very annoying at 4 AM. Plus he didn't lose weight. Dry food is calorie dense, so he was always hungry if I fed him the appropriate amount. Pudgy cat's diet went much better when I started feeding him canned food exclusively. The brand I have him on says to feed an ounce per day per pound of body weight. I pretended he was already at his optimal 12 pounds, which for that brand adds up to 4 small cans per day. I spread these cans out across four meals, which means pudgy cat never gets insanely hungry. He's managed to lose three pounds over the past year. I'm happy with that rate, as it's real progress without being a crash diet that would shock him into hepatic lipidosis.

I have baby gates with cat doors blocking off my study and my kitchen. The dogs and the cat get separated at meal times. Outside of mealtimes I mainly use the gates to give the cat a chance to escape poodle rowdiness. I've discovered Galen (just over 24 inches and 50 pounds) can wiggle his way through a 7x10 cat door, but he can't do it quickly enough to catch an escaping cat. I imagine Trixie can get through any door the cat fits through.

I've been able to do claw trims on most of my cats by waiting until the cat was in a sleepy friendly mood and doing a few toes at a time. One cat was always totally uncooperative; I used to wrap him in a beach towel and do a quick trim when he started catching claws on the carpet. YMMV


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would give her several scratching posts and let her take care of her nails herself if she can. She will use them for traction and balance, and will manage the length herself as long as she is still able to strop them thoroughly. I would only trim them if the arthritis makes this impossible. As others have said it is important to make sure she can easily reach food and safe places - jumping down can really stress the shoulders, which is where many cats first show signs of arthritis. Steps and ramps will help - I put off building ramps for ages because I could not fit in the gentle slopes that are ideal, before realising that a steeper angle may not be ideal but is much, much better than the stress from jumping!

Check when choosing a food that it is complete rather than complementary, and go for high animal protein. One formulated for older cats is a good idea. Regular blood tests for the things mentioned above - CKD, hyperthyroidism, diabetes, etc -are a really good idea. CKD in particular is extremely common in older cats and its progression can be slowed considerably by a change to a renal diet, so the earlier it is diagnosed the better.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome home to your beloved kitty!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

One thing I love about this forum is I can ask a question about cats and get really useful and detailed information about a range of things to consider while trying to provide a good quality of life. Poodle lovers - but animal lovers, too. I asked a similar question on a cat-based area a while ago, but got significantly more useful responses here (far beyond "feed well, take to vet".)

So far Annie appears more stressed about this change than the cat does. Last night, the cat was on the floor on the dog bed in my room. I knew this, so got extra special treats when i brought Annie to bed and told her to hop up on my bed immediately (usual routine is for her to go to her dog bed first while she waits for me to stop moving around). Annie got super excited to be getting special treats, lost her brains, didn't listen, ran to the dog bed, and almost sat on the cat. Got hissed at, and Annie tried to run back downstairs. Poor dog, but I thought the cat was being pretty restrained.

Surprisingly, no blood work was done. The vet tech asked if I'd be okay with x rays if the vet wanted (I said I was) since I said she was limping, but didn't ask me to approve bloodwork. Really wish I was allowed in with the animals when they see the vet so that sort of thing could be discussed more.

Pain meds are miraculous. I've been seeing pain in her eyes for a while now (the major reason for the vet trip), and she's been limping, and become a very sedentary cat, moving from one place to lie down to the next. With the meds the vet gave her, she's been up and down the stairs 4 times, and is up and MOVING around the house. Fast? No, but a major improvement to her quality of life. I got up in the middle of the night, she followed me around, and PURRED.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pain would certainly explain her dislike of being handled. Pippin was on meloxicom for around 10 years at the lowest effective dose, occasionally bumping it up for a day or two when he did something to exacerbate his arthritis. I tried other things, but none of them were anything like as effective at improving his quality of life. I worried about kidney damage but they stayed fine throughout his 18 years.


----------



## Nana06 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello, I also have a black poodle and black cats (2 brothers) so I found your picture of the 2 of them wonderful. Mine aren’t friends either 😊 what type of food were you thinking of switching her too? I would definitely go super slow in doing that, I know it sounds a big crazy but because of her age, I would do it over at least 3 months, perhaps 1/10th at a time every two weeks or so… good luck, I’m so glad you got your girl back 😻


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Our senior cat, PeachCat, greatly loved a warm bed, so we got him an electric kitty pad. It was a great success.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

The cat spent almost all day yesterday on her heated cat bed, purring. I think she is in love. She let me pick her up and carry her to her wet food this morning and has rediscovered several windows and several other cushions. Settling in nicely.

Very happy to hear about Pippin's long success with meloxicam, since that is what she is on!

She's hated being petted for more than a few strokes since she was a kitten - even as she demanded those few strokes and liked being held. We always wondered if her nerves were wired wrong. She's become more friendly and tolerant as she has gotten older. She was always an active cat. Even at 10, she would follow on 1+ km hikes when I walked the dogs, and was the first animal at my feet if I whistled.

Food... Currently debating between Go Chicken Turkey Duck or something different. Plus half a can of cheap food for moisture. She was on Go for many years, and was always glossy and svelte and muscular, we noticed a huge improvement when she switched to it (and I noticed a raid weight gain when she stopped eating it!) - but I think they have changed their formula. She ate Royal Canin for one bag and lost coat health while the other cat's hair fell out, so I am skeptical about higher carb cat foods. 

She is currently on whichever friskies or grocery store brand food is on sale (my dad doesn't remember what it is, and threw out the label, so a slow transition won't be possible), and a spoonful of friskies wet per day. I've upped her to half a can, to her vocal approval.


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

Congratulations on getting your cat finally back to you!

Definitely get bloodwork, and they usually run a fecal. With a dog who comes in and out, I personally recommend also putting your cat on monthly preventatives despite being indoor just because the dog might bring things in. I'm also just extra cautious and my dog and cat groom all over each other, so they really do need it. 

Water suggestion excellent! Male cats more than female at that age, but still. Also emphatically agreeing with the caution about switching food very slowly and keeping them away from each other's food. There are things that are linked to a little tag thingy to open so only the right animal gets in, but I'd still put it away from Annie so that your cat feels secure and relaxed. Litterbox away from food and water and safely away from the dog! I also use a non-toxic natural litter that won't kill the dog if she gets a bit because I'm realistic 

Some of my clients swear by Feliway diffusers (I'm a petsitter doing almost entirely cats, many who are either quite elderly or medically fragile). Try to give her places she can be away from Annie; never had a Spoo, but if your cat is able to comfortably scale cat trees higher than Annie's reach, that can be a nice retreat. 

Heated beds = life for older and fragile dogs and cats; we had a heating pad entirely dedicated to our toy poodle Jazzy when she was old, very sore, and loved it. My late cat Flicka enjoyed dryer-heated blankets his last few weeks. 

Feeding on opposite sides of a door can be nice to form positive associations, especially if you can move to a cracked open door or a baby gate even. Scent of other animal plus good thing! Great for introducing two adult cats as well. 

Having a blanket or two you can switch back and forth to really adjust to scents can be nice as well. 

I always recommend putting the cat's carrier out as a comfy "cat only" spot so it hopefully becomes a bed instead of the source of all evil (ie vet visits). 

Cats can actually do clicker training! If she and you are Interested, it can be fun mental stimulation, something to tire out and engage with each separately, etc. 

There are also feeder toys for cats, not just dogs! Options from slow feeder bowls my Flicka needed to the little mouse shaped toys I put Tikvah's food in for her to whack around and get the kibble out of. 

Let's see... if you ever need medication for her and are having trouble with pills (esp cutting them to tiny sizes for cat portions), ask your vet about specially compounding as a liquid, which often also has flavor to try to sort of mask the taste. This is actually something from years of toy poodles too small for the sizes of some meds 

Message me if you ever need! I'm no expert, but I had a cat named Flicka for 11 months (he was terminally ill) and did a lot of time at the vet and learning how to monitor and take stuff like CRT and pulse and ways to get a more accurate breathing rate. None of it is cat-exclusive. But I've worked with dozens of cats in the past 5 years with various meds and behavior, from under a year to a delightful 22-year-old cat in insanely good shape somehow, and have some good tricks. Most are actually learned from the life of poodles, though 

Random thinks: 
-urinary blockage in a cat is VERY serious, so if she's ever had issues, watch closely
-many plants are actually toxic to cats, but not always the same as dogs, so re-check potted plants against cat safe too. 
-cats eating string and such can be quite dangerous getting tangled inside!
-has she had a check for dental recently? Have them do it if not. It can actually be super expensive in cats too, and I personally find brushing their teeth even more difficult than my dog (I swear maybe one tooth gets properly brushed a month). 
-if you want meds tips, mine was called "nightmare" and "demon" and other things for his medication <3 he once got sent home from the ER unmedicated lol. So can commiserate and compare tips. 

Ohhhh hanging toys can be great when you can't have little toys down (ie when the dog will try to swallow them).


Sorry, long and disjointed-- have something on the stove I'm stirring every few minutes in that can't leave but also mostly just standing there mode.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't have any advice, but I just wanted to say hi to your kitty and that I am so happy that she is with you now.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Update: Cat is doing really well.

She's transitioning nicely to her new food (and is very appreciative of wet food 2X per day), has learned to join in on 'one for you, and one for you, and one for you' treat sessions. 

She has resumed part time 'cat work': stalking through the house at odd hours, rattling around in corners and closets, and stopping in doorways and cleaning herself so dogs can't pass by. She hasn't gone past the porch yet and is offended by the rain, snow, and cold weather. 









_(Cat work in progress)_
I think she will have to remain on a pretty heavy dose of meloxicam. The vet suggested after a week, trying every other day to see what the lowest dose she could handle is. Tried it, she was lying on my mom's stomach, mom laughed, and the cat growled like a demonic creature. Okay.... More pain meds for you, cat. 

Her coat is glossier - maybe from better food (unlikely with this amount of time), likely from less pain and better grooming habits.









(_What? Did you want this bed, Trixie? Mine.)_

She and Trixie are slowly coming to an agreement that cats are ignored (not chased, barked at, or brought toys while enthusiastically wagging a stub tail and play growling).









(_Blissed out on Christmas catnip, not so dignified now!)_

Being a cat, she has decided I am incorrect. She belongs to my mother, not to me, and sleeps with her every night. Oh well. She's happy. 









(_Forbidden cat belly- so soft! So dangerous!)_


----------

